# Foster Elsa



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Elsa.. do you wanna build a snowman? Maybe the cold will reduce the swelling! Meet my new foster, Elsa! She had extra eyelashes in the inner part of her eyelids that grew the wrong way so they were removed (medical term: Distichia). She'll be looking like an MMA fighter for a couple weeks, and when she's feeling better she'll be available for adoption.

She was found as a "stray" (I think dumped, because was with a couple siblings who have already been adopted). Boxer mix? Ridgeback mix? Had to say at this age... about 3 months.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Adorable little girl!!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahhh, poor Elsa with a cone. Hopefully she will feel better really soon. She is adorable. I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww poor baby.  She is too cute, and I hope she feels better soon. And I love her name.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yesterday









Supervised cone-free time for bully stick chewing









Bath today! She did great. Still, no trying to escape.









This pic makes me laugh. Drying off outside.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Seriously best cuddler. All she ever wants to do is snuggle.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

What a sweet little girl  I doubt she'll be hard to place.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chewing bones with Nali. Beef ribs to be precise.









And distracted by Kaytu's foot









She got a new collar last night, inspired by Elsa from Frozen of course.









(And since a lot of these pics are cone-free: Her cone is on most of the time as it not only prevents her from pawing her eyes but also prevents her from smacking her eyes against things or getting crud in them, but I give closely supervised time with it off a couple times a day so she can chew things more easily and she cleans herself during cone-free time too. I don't want her to stop licking and cleaning herself.)

Today, her eyes are looking so much better already


















At least once a day I take a damp cloth/paper towel and gently wipe around her eyes and scrub off the crusty tear lines.









ETA video!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's looking so much better already


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

So sweet! Glad she's healing up nicely


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The more I look at her, the more I'm seeing ridgeless Ridgeback and not boxer.

I see this



























Much more than this





























Nap. Wherever, whenever.









Also she is ADORABLE in the car now. I really hated when I brought her home from the shelter and she pooped and smeared it all over my window and car seats. She was great today going in for her check up. Eyes are good, she'll be getting an eye gel that's exactly the same + hydrocortisone and another check next week.

First car ride: Pooped, stepped in poop, smeared poop on window and all over seats, whined. D-
Second car ride: Slept. A+
Also slept on way home. A+ again.









I put a big box in the crate because I have no idea where the divider panel is and wanted to block half the crate. She has plenty of room outside the box, but chooses to sleep half in it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah there is nothing boxer at all about this puppy. Ridgeback all the way! (Well ok, minus the ridge)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

The head and face shape reminds me of a sharpei. She's a cutie!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Husband has so much fun with her.


















I died laughing:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Learning from the best









Photo shoot!









All done?









I kinda love how the scarring looks like a star




































Kaybear waiting patiently, she didn't fuss at all, just sat there and looked around.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sleepy snuggles earlier today









Wittle bitty tongue


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Elsa is growing like a weed.


















Look, legs!









Bone bone bone pounce on the bone









Gotcher foot!



























MOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love this pic...Ranger plays with pups like that too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Took her in to be checked today and all is good so she's staying there and available for adoption. I'm really upset and I bawled the whole way home. I feel like I surrendered one of my own dogs. It sucked so much to see her sitting in a kennel. I put her in with an old cocked spaniel as she's used to calmness and they are buddies already, snuggling and sleeping next to each other.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Awww, Sibe that sucks. It's amazing how quickly they can worm into your heart. Don't worry another one will be along to keep you busy soon enough.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is very cute, I am sure she will get adopted quickly. How are her eyes doing? Is she fully healed? I can still see scars. Do you think they will go away or mostly fade? Also, did you take any video of her playing with your dogs? I think that would be a fun video.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SDRRanger said:


> Awww, Sibe that sucks. It's amazing how quickly they can worm into your heart. Don't worry another one will be along to keep you busy soon enough.


 Thank you. I have never cried when a foster left, but I've also been spoiled in having them always go to a home (or sometimes to a rescue) other than Ivan but he was adopted next day and while he was an awesome puppy he wasn't my perfect puppy. Elsa is everything I'd want in a dog which made me get really attached. It's a good thing for me to go through I think. To know I can be attached and still send her away to find her forever home. I'll no doubt get attached to others in the future and I can't keep every one that I seriously want to.



Slartibartfast said:


> She is very cute, I am sure she will get adopted quickly. How are her eyes doing? Is she fully healed? I can still see scars. Do you think they will go away or mostly fade? Also, did you take any video of her playing with your dogs? I think that would be a fun video.


 Not sure that the scars will ever go away, might always be pink. I actually really like that on her left eye looks like a star, it's a neat scar! It's possible she could need further surgeries in the future if any regrow or any were missed but who knows. They can't make any guarantees but for now she's doing fantastic. She's fully healed, or very close to it. Doesn't need meds or anything anymore. I do have a lot of video. I spent a couple hours putting a video together but deleted it. It was like 10 minutes long. Playing with toys and with my dogs, chewing bully sticks and bones, pouncing, checking out a food dispenser. I took a ton of video of her.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She was pulled today by the Rhodie rescue  All better!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Sibe said:


> She was pulled today by the Rhodie rescue  All better!


That is great news for her! Just wondering if a cocker rescue has been called for the little old cocker who was her kennel mate.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So Cavalier said:


> That is great for her. Just wondering if a cocker rescue has been called for the little old cocker who was her kennel mate.


 I have no idea. I can ask tomorrow if there is a plan in the works. Old dogs are almost always pulled by rescues it seems. We have a few rescues that specialize in senior dogs, and breed-specific rescues are often quick to pull also.

Zoey has a photo up that is from the previous photographer, and an older ID number, which means at some point she was at the shelter, was adopted, and now that she's 10 years old they returned her. I try not to judge without knowing the story but my gut reaction is always "I hate people" when I see old dogs in shelters. She's overweight at 42 lbs, not well groomed, walking in a way that suggests her nails are too long. This is what her old photo is:









And how she is now:


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

It just breaks my heart to see old dogs in shelters. I was asking a woman who has a cocker at agility class today if there was a local cocker rescue. She suggested San Diego Spaniel Rescue.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Me too. The first dog I ever pulled to foster was a 10+ yr old Cairn Terrier because it broke my heart to see him in a concrete kennel with 2 yappy dogs as kennelmates. I took him home last Thanksgiving and had him for 2 weeks before he went to a rescue. I've since fostered an 11 yr old jindo and a 10+ yr old American Eskimo (among others). It's hard on any dog to be in a shelter but I hurt for the old ones.


----------

